# PF, ALTQ and shaping NATed ADSL



## KitsuneKaze (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok I understand that queues form on the outgoing of the interface.  I've established altq cbq definitions as per the pf faq.

Now the top line is working and outgoing http traffic is being placed into that queue.  But the incoming traffic (i.e. that exits $int_if ) is landing in the default queue.  As I want to enable shaping (through red) on this as well this is a problem.  I'm missing something obvious I guess.



```
pass out on $ext_if proto tcp from any to any port 80 queue wwwout
pass out on $int_if proto tcp from ($ext_if:network) port www to any queue wwwin
```


----------



## KitsuneKaze (Dec 30, 2009)

And solved, I'm an idiot.  The network attached to ext_if is meaningless on a peer to peer link.  It was expanding to just the external ip ( and rightly so)


----------

